# Hotel deals website ?



## TarfHead (9 Oct 2012)

Does anyone know of a site that provides details of Irish hotels offering deals, weekend specials, etc ?

My wife and I have a rare opportunity at the end of the month to treat ourselves to a night or two away. In the (distant) past, we'd organise something like that by trying the sites of individual hotels. Is there somewhere that aggregates them ?


----------



## delgirl (9 Oct 2012)

There are some good deals on the Pigsback website and more on the  site.


----------



## JohnJay (9 Oct 2012)

http://www.todayfmbreaks.com/ can have good deals somtimes
http://www.todayfmbreaks.com/


----------



## Latrade (9 Oct 2012)

Be wary of the Groupon site, while it has good deals if you're not very careful you end on their email list and tattoos are easier to get rid of than unsubscribing from that.


----------



## gipimann (9 Oct 2012)

www.mydealpage.ie collates the deals from the various deal websites, and can be filtered to show accommodation offers only.

Easier than going through the various deal sites individually.


----------



## dewdrop (9 Oct 2012)

I would suggest you decide on your chosen location and then do a bit of checking. We have found that most grade 4 hotels offer great value


----------



## Lightning (9 Oct 2012)

I have found http://groupschemes.roomex.com/ cheaper than Hotels.com when booking hotel rooms.


----------



## Tired Paul (9 Oct 2012)

I always check the offers but I will always ring the hotel in question too. I have no shame in saying that I can get it cheaper on such and such website. More often than not I've been out on hold and then they come back with either a similar or better deal. IF YOU DON'T ASK, YOU WON'T GET.


----------



## helllohello (10 Oct 2012)

I agree with "Tired Paul". ring the hotel and check the price.  I find a lot of the deal sites have limited availability for weekends.


----------



## Lightning (10 Oct 2012)

helllohello said:


> I agree with "Tired Paul". ring the hotel and check the price.  I find a lot of the deal sites have limited availability for weekends.



Check multiple websites, find the best price and then negotiate with the hotel.


----------



## Sandals (10 Oct 2012)

Tired Paul said:


> I always check the offers but I will always ring the hotel in question too. I have no shame in saying that I can get it cheaper on such and such website. More often than not I've been out on hold and then they come back with either a similar or better deal. IF YOU DON'T ASK, YOU WON'T GET.



+1 just found this out with a restaurant deal, while I didnt get the exact same deal in monetary value terms, I worked out better as I could bring a bunch of people on any date that suits me. Couldnt believe it. They wanted to cut out the middleman!


----------



## bardcom (10 Oct 2012)

Nice!  Didn't know about mydealpage, very handy thanks!


----------



## Hugh (10 Oct 2012)

Check Supervalu breaks normally good value


----------



## pudds (10 Oct 2012)

*Lidl*

Used them several times always worth checking.

http://www.lidl-breaks.ie/


----------



## mickoneill30 (21 Oct 2012)

I've been using this one for a while.
[broken link removed]
they seem to update frequently.


----------

